
Periodic Table of Perl 6 Operators - adambyrtek
http://www.ozonehouse.com/mark/periodic/
======
to3m
Every time I see anything related to Perl... well, I guess that must be how
everybody else feels when they see C++.

(Sadly I only have room in my mind for one cobbled-together overcomplicated
jerry-rigged masking-taped syntax-vomit shitstorm masquerading as a computer
language. I just met C++ first.)

